# Time limit on editing posts in older threads?



## normanaj (Nov 6, 2020)

I was just trying to edit a post in an older thread I started 2 years ago an there is no edit option at the bottom left of the post right next to the report option,none of my posts in that particular thread have the option and there are some that are very recent in that thread.Posts in other more recent threads have the option.

I just edited this post three times for the heck of it.

Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 6, 2020)

They removed the ability to edit posts that are older than 9 days. Supposedly you can pm a mod and they will unlock it for you temporarily so you can make changes.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 6, 2020)

Here is some information on editing 




__





						Editing Older Threads
					

In the past I've been able to edit older threads. Now it seems that that ability is gone. Is this a recent change, is this permanent? If it is such, it sucks.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



If you pm an admin they can open a thread and allow you to edit


----------



## normanaj (Nov 6, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Here is some information on editing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting posting that link.

Had some pertinent info for my tube/ubolt mod thread that really should be in the opening post.That's a real bummer when a few ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 6, 2020)

normanaj said:


> Thanks for posting posting that link.
> 
> Had some pertinent info for my tube/ubolt mod thread that really should be in the opening post.That's a real bummer when a few ruin it for everyone else.


Yes it is. 
If you PM an admin they should let you edit it unless you are on the watch list lol!!


----------



## bill1 (Nov 6, 2020)

I'd recommend just Replying to your earlier (now old) post and add in the new/changed information.  That way both the old and new info has a timestamp.  Also anyone who'd been following/contributing to that thread would get an update.  Could help resurrect the thread and get new folks contributing, which is always good.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 6, 2020)

Yeah  Pm me or another admin and we can give you the ability to do it.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2020)

There were a few folks that got P.O.'d at some stuff and left the forum...  They deleted all their stuff....   
The bad part of that is.....    Once you post, your post doesn't belong to you...   It belongs to the forum and it's historical archives....
Way back when, there was some pretty awesome stuff posted on here....
One in particular is a Reverse flow smoker made from a scuba tank that worked pretty good....
Personally, I think it's a really good thing to do...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2020)

__





						Scuba tank mini reverse flow - first build
					

Well after viewing this site for a long time I finally registered and said hi over at the roll call. You guys have really inspired me with all the cool builds I have seen on these forums, I decided to start small and after seeing the mini reverse flow from the fireman's air tank I decided to try...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 7, 2020)

daveomak said:


> There were a few folks that got P.O.'d at some stuff and left the forum...  They deleted all their stuff....
> The bad part of that is.....    Once you post, your post doesn't belong to you...   It belongs to the forum and it's historical archives....
> Way back when, there was some pretty awesome stuff posted on here....
> One in particular is a Reverse flow smoker made from a scuba tank that worked pretty good....
> Personally, I think it's a really good thing to do...


Definitely stinks how things have changed over time. There is definitely also a drastic change in post quality in the couple years I’ve been a member.


----------



## tobycat (Dec 21, 2021)

Haven't been logged in for a long time and saw this post. Hi daveomak hope your well ! As far as I can tell my build thread is still here. I had some serious health issues way back so was MIA from the forum.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 21, 2021)

tobycat said:


> Haven't been logged in for a long time and saw this post. Hi daveomak hope your well ! As far as I can tell my build thread is still here. I had some serious health issues way back so was MIA from the forum.



Glad you made it back hope your health issues are behind you or at least manageable.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2021)

Hey Tobycat...  What a coincidence...  I guess you heard us talking about you...
Sorry to hear about your health issues...  Good to hear from you...


----------

